# Diff Question



## dieseldust (May 8, 2010)

I am trying to find out more about a 10 bolt diff i have, it is real nice shape and has the casting number,s 9795084 on it with 344 above that number, it is comlete with sway bar drum to drum, can anyone tell me if it is a Ram Air IV diff, or what ???, what would it be worth its a Posi also. it is in my 67 buick GS right now

James


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll give you a free "bump" to help you out.......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check this out. Should answer your question.....

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/69-gto-ra-4-10-bolt-rear-casting-18755/


----------



## dieseldust (May 8, 2010)

*Rear End Question*

Thank you very much, i would like to offer it to someone here if anyone is interested, i am in surrey BC
, and 68green goat ya got to like those Keystone Classic,s they look good on your car
James


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

James,

That rear end was only available on the 69 RAIV in 3 gears,
3.55 with both the open carrier (WH) and Posi trac (XH)
the 3.90 (XK) and the 4.33 (XM) was only available in Posi trac, the following year Pontiac offered the Chevy 12 bolt for the GTO 455HO.

Take some pictures and post it in the for sale section,

Good Luck


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

A local guy recently bought a 69 RA IV project and may be interested in the axle. PM me with a price and I'll forward it to him.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

dieseldust said:


> Thank you very much, i would like to offer it to someone here if anyone is interested, i am in surrey BC
> , and 68green goat ya got to like those Keystone Classic,s they look good on your car
> James


Thanks James. I've always liked Keystones since I was in high school. Oddly enough, this is my first set.......


----------



## dieseldust (May 8, 2010)

*Diff price*

Can any one tell me what they think its worth

James


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

James, I am the guy who got the 69 project car. I am interested in your axle once you decide on a price. Do you have any other info regarding the condition and what gears are in it now? Also any idea on shipping to Minneapolis, MN ? Thanks, John


----------

